

Ask HN: What makes a good explainer video? - amac

Hello all,<p>I am launching an app soon and I am considering placing an explainer video on the app&#x27;s website homepage.<p>My question is two fold; what makes a good explainer video? (and also is it still relevent?)<p>From memory, I remember lots of startups using them a couple of years back however now it appears  the background image with explainer text&#x2F;grahpic is preferred.
======
bhuvana
Video quality

Engaging factors

the unique core message

Fun

First 5 seconds should be attractive

Landing page

headline of the video

Strong call to action at the end

Obvious video duration

Choosing of good production house

Creativity & innovation in the script

Best suitable animation created

~~~
amac
Thanks for the comment. Do you know or recommend anyone in particular?

~~~
grayspark
Try www.breadnbeyond.com

